# My vizsla is extremely possessive of me



## B9666 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi everyone... I'm new to this message board but I need some advice. My vizsla mix (unsure what he's mixed with as he was a rescue- maybe vizsla/pit mix) is EXTREMELY possessive of me towards my boyfriend, mother, and father. He will literally nudge in between us and squeal and whine like he is very anxious. I tell him no, I direct him off the bed, couch, etc. and my dog trainer encouraged calmly putting him in his crate to know and understand I am in control rather than a punishment. Cole will literally stick his face very hard into my boyfriend and I's faces when we kiss, he'll jump about 5 feet in the air as us when he hug or kiss standing up, and he will sit on my boyfriend's chest to make us separate. He will sit on us like we are chairs just so we cannot sit next to each other. When people see this behavior, they laugh because it looks hilarious, and it was AT FIRST. Now, it's becoming a problem. Cole needs one of our full attention at all times. He will growl at my mother and father if they walk in my room as well like he thinks he owns me. He is a wonderful dog and a very loyal pet, but I can see how upset it makes him and how anxious he is when anyone touches me. HELP!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

First dogs do require a lot of attention, but not constant attention. I would put the dog on a lead and have him sit or lay on the floor. There is no need for a jealous dog to be on the couch with you and your boyfriend. 
When you go to kiss your boyfriend standing up, step on the dogs lead. It will prevent him from jumping.
It sounds like Cole needs you to stand up and take charge.
Strong willed dogs will, if you don't. If you haven't already enroll him in some obedience classes.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds like your pup is resource guarding you pretty strongly. I would suggest finding a trainer/behaviorist well versed in positive reinforcement and classical conditioning. Take a look at this http://www.patriciamcconnell.com/theotherendoftheleash/resource-guarding-treatment-and-prevention or this http://3lostdogs.com/the-real-solution-to-resource-guarding-and-food-aggression/ for a little more information and some ideas for conditioning his behavior. I would highly suggest finding a good trainer/behaviorist that can help you read and shape your dog's behavior. Putting your dog in a crate after he was trying to guard you is only going to make him more insecure and try to guard you even harder next time.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum! I'd say that you do have a vizsla/pit mix - I have two vizsla/pit mixes and your guy looks very similar to mine. How old is your guy and how long have you had him? My female tends to be possessive of me and I got her as a rescue and the possessiveness started about six months after I got her. I think that you need to get control of this, especially if he has some pit in him. Pits are great dogs and I've owned a few over the years, so I can tell you from experience that they are extremely loving, loyal, smart dogs and also head strong and stubborn. Add that to a Velcro vizsla who is extremely smart and can also be stubborn and you've got your hands full! . 

I agree with TexasRed that you should have him drag around a leash and use it to correct him whenever he acts up and absolutely no growling allowed. If he's on the couch and growls at someone then he immediately needs to be put on the floor. My Penny tries to sit on top of me all the time and she will also try to sit between me and any other person. I don't let her do this - she can sit on me if invited, but I take it as a sign of her trying to be dominate when she becomes pushy and tries to control the situation. If she gets pushy, I will make her get off the couch and she doesn't get any more attention until she can behave. You just need to make sure he knows that you are the boss and he has to do what you say when you say it. 

The key is consistency - you have to set the rules and then follow through every single time. It can be exhausting, but trust me if you give them even one opening they will take advantage of it. They are smart and will try to figure a way around the rules if they think they can get away with it. Even though they can be a handful, the hard work pays off because they are fantastic dogs!


----------



## B9666 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your feedback. I do have a trainer who uses positive reinforcement and Cole has been through two obedience classes and a Wag it Games class as well. I think the issue must be consistency. I love the stepping on the leash idea, as my trainer has suggested that before and I hadn't followed through. He is a little over a year and a half old and I have had him since 9 weeks old. He wasn't always like this either... it started at about 9 months which I hear is when dogs gain a lot of their independence. I used to bring him to the dog park and I noticed around nine months he began sticking up for myself and guarding me a lot. I had to stop bringing him because there was too much bad behavior I was witnessing and aggressive dogs. So sometimes I wonder if he is so over the dog because of lack of exercise. Now that it's getting colder and colder I don't get to go running with him as much anymore, when I used to go at least 5 times a week before. However, we are getting a fence put in our backyard so I'm hoping that will help.


----------

